# Happy Easter Folks



## Domski (Apr 5, 2012)

Looking forward to a nice long weekend, maybe an Easter egg or two and all being well a few beers in the sunshine somewhere 

Best wishes,

Dom


----------



## VoG (Apr 5, 2012)

Sunshine in Leeds 

Best wishes to all. Mine's a G&T thanks


----------



## TinaP (Apr 5, 2012)

Not a long weekend for me, but I'll celebrate by having my half egg for the year chased by some good wine.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Apr 5, 2012)

Happy Easter!  As Peter is having a G&T I'll have one too, and one of Dom's beers too...  Oh., and I'll happily share your wine Tina.


----------



## MARK858 (Apr 5, 2012)

I agree with you Jon, I will have all of them after I knock off tomorrow and just to keep in the club despite the hardship I will probably do the same when I knock off Monday.


----------



## Domski (Apr 6, 2012)

I think I may have drunk it all last night. I feel unusual...


----------



## MARK858 (Apr 6, 2012)

It's definitely going to be a few now when I knock off, as someone knocked off a sprinkler head about an hour ago...at least the floors clean.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Apr 6, 2012)

Domski said:


> I think I may have drunk it all last night. I feel unusual...



Word: *Unusual*
Adjective
Means: _different from standard or norm_

Going by your FB, I'd say waking up with a hangover is fairly normal for you!


----------



## BenMiller (Apr 6, 2012)

Happy Easter guys! How about some Passover love for us Jews? LOL


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Apr 6, 2012)

I was in Israel in 1999.  I was _meant_ to be working on a moshav/kibutz on volunteer visa but instead was working in Tel Aviv (I've done my share of moshavim; pay is dreadful!).  Come Passover I had very little money (on account of having much too much fun each night) and there was no work to be had over Passover.  Within days I completely ran out of money.  That's the poorest I've ever been.

But this Passover I'm very well fed.   I even had a beer for breakfast!  Happy Pasover!


----------



## BenMiller (Apr 6, 2012)

Beer is hametz!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Apr 6, 2012)

But *I'm* not Jewish!


----------



## BenMiller (Apr 6, 2012)

Good, because you shouldn't be posting on Passover either! No using electricity  I'm gearing up for eight days of eating cardboard. I'm telling you, that matzah stuff is a killer on the stomach. I think that's what Moses meant when he said "Let my people go!"


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Apr 6, 2012)




----------

